# High End Laptop für Trading



## coinrsfa (31. März 2017)

*High End Laptop für Trading*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem High End Laptop, den ich auch fürs Traden sowie mit mehreren Monitoren nutzen kann.

Mein jetziger Desktop PC hat folgende Daten :

AMD Phenom 2 x4 955 processor 3.2 ghz
16gb ram
ati radeon hd 5800 series 
Samsung SSD 830 


Ist leider für meine Anwendungen nicht mehr ausreichend und dauernd überlastet. 
Deshalb brauche ich nun einen neuen und wollte dann gleich einen Laptop kaufen, sofern das bei diesen Anforderungen möglich ist.


Meine bisherigen Optionen sind :
Lenovo P70
Dell Precision 7710
Macbook Pro 


Die Frage ist, ob ein Macbook Pro mit maximal 16GB Ram dann ausreichend ist?

Ansonsten bin ich leider von Windows 10 bisher nicht so überzeugt, könnte natürlich auch Windows 7 laufen lassen, wobei da die Grafik anscheinend nicht maximal ausgenutzt werden kann?


Ich bin über jegliche Einschätzungen zu den drei  und vielleicht auch noch andere Alternativen dankbar.


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Die erste Frage ist: Welche Anwendungen laufen auf dem Rechner und was führt zur Überlastung? CPU-, Ram-, HDD/SSD-Auslastung, also wo ist der Flaschenhals? Anhand Deiner Angaben lässt sich das leider nicht ableiten.


----------



## coinrsfa (31. März 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Bisher arbeite ich nicht mit spezieller Tradingsoftware sondern nur online mit 100 TABS : tradingview.com und daher kommt wohl die  Überlastung sowohl von CPU als auch RAM quasi immer auf 100%
SSD Auslastung weiß ich nicht genau, wo kann ich das sehen?


----------



## rabe08 (31. März 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Du solltest erstmal genau schauen, wo bei Deinem Setup die kritischen Punkte sind. Natürlich könnte Dir hier ein Workstation System mit 2 Sockeln, 40 Threads, 256 GB RAM, zur Sicherheit noch 3 Graphikkarten für GPU-Berechnungen und dann noch ein paar Intel Phi's für alle Fälle konfiguriert werden. Und natürlich die allerschnellsten SSDs im Raid plus einer Storagelösung. Rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn wir nicht wissen, wo genau es hakt.

Aufgrund Deiner Nutzung liegt natürlich das RAM nahe. 100 Tabs offen, das zieht RAM. Man könnte erstmal mit verschiedenen Browsern experimentieren, welcher da am flüssigsten läuft. Um zu schauen, ob es das RAM ist, solltest Du mal im Windows Ressourcenmanager nachschauen. Irgendwo gibt es da eine Anzeige der Page Faults. Fault = Fehler? HARDWAREDEFEKT????? Nein. Page Fault heißt einfach, dass Windows Daten, die es gerade braucht, nicht im RAM findet sondern erst im RAM-Cache auf der Festplatte. Und das ist teuer, was die Zugriffszeit angeht. Cycles sind die Währung, wenn Du perfomante Software haben willst, und zwar so wenig wie möglich. Der Zugriff auf die Daten im Massespeicher-Cache ist alles in allem ungefähr 1.000.000x teurer als die Daten im RAM. Wenn Du richtig perfomante Software schreiben willst, siehst Du zu, dass Dein Programm weistesgehend lokal im Prozessor-Cache läuft, da siehst Du RAM-Zugriffe schon als zu teuer an. So einen Ansatz kann man natürlich bei 100 offenen Tabs vergessen, so groß ist kein Prozessor-Cache. Weil das verwendete S-RAM einfach zu teuer ist.

Kurz und gut: Page Faults nachschauen. Wenn diese über 1.000.000/Minute liegen, hast Du zu wenig RAM -> viel mehr RAM, Swap-File auf Minimum

Dann haben wir den Prozessor. Abhängig davon, welchen Browser Du benutzt, könnte es sein, das jeder TAB einen Thread (oder auch mehr) nutzt. Manche Browser lassen jeden Tab in einer eigenen Sandbox laufen. 100 Tabs, 100 Threads, plus die sowieso laufendne Threads vom OS und anderen Anwendungen. Kann schon mal zu Perfomanceproblemen führen. 

Im laufenden Alltagsbetrieb Prozessorlast checken. Am besten nicht nur 1 oder 2 Stichproben, sondern schon etwas länger. Haben wir Momente, in denen die CPU-Last ein Plateau bei 100% bildet? Das würde bedeuten, das Threads auf CPU-Zeit warten und in der Zeit gar nichts machen. Der Windows Scheduler, der die CPU-Zeit den Threads zuweist, ist verdammt gut geworden. Aber irgendwann liegen dann halt mehr Anforderungen als zur Verfügung stehende Leistung vor. 

CPU-Last checken: Pleateaus auf 100% -> Du brauchst mehr CPU-Leistung. Dein AMD ist nicht mehr so ganz auf der höhe der Zeit. Was die reine CPU-Leistung angeht, sollte ein Kaby Lake Pentium für 60€ deutlich schneller sein.

Auch zu bedenken: ich kenne ein paar Leute, die auch ernsthaft traden. Die geben verdammt viel Geld für Ihre Internetanbindung aus. Haben alle mindestens 2 Anschlüsse. Einer zum schauen, einer zum Traden. Tausendmal wichtiger als 400Mbit superduperpowerdownload ist denen eine stabiler, nicht unbedingt schneller, upload. Sonst gehen die Trades evt. erst verzögert raus. Gar nicht gut. Wie sieht das bei Dir aus? Sowas kriegst Du z.B. bei der Telekom im Business-Segment. Ex-TSystems bietet auch Anschlüsse mit garantierter Minimalbandbreite an. Sowas sind dann managed Services. Und die Bandbreite wird nur zwischen zwei (oder mehr) definierten Anschlüssen garantiert. Kenne ich mehr so aus dem Bereich Videokonferenzsysteme für weltweit aufgestellt Unternehmen. Keine Ahnung, ob das auch für Trader interessant ist.

Wäre es eine Option, auf 2 oder mehr Rechner und eine KVM-Lösung zu setzen? Könnte auch etwas Druck aus dem Topf nehmen.

Das Lenovo P sehe ich da weniger, das ist eine mobile Workstation, definitiv nicht auf Datendurchsatz und Powersurfmaschine ausgelegt.


----------



## coinrsfa (31. März 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Hey rabe,

Danke für die Infos.
Also bei Seitenfehlern zeigt es bei mir überall 0/s an. Bei chrome ganz selten mal 2/s
Ich merke aber nun selbst hier beim schreiben, dass es eine dauerhafte Verzögerung gibt.
Die CPU Auslastung schwankt immer zwischen 50-100% , ist aber auch mal durchaus mehrere Sekunden auf 100%, gerade wenn ich aktiv bin.
Arbeitsspeicher ist aktuell immer so bei 12,3GB/16 

EDIT: Nach zwei Stunden ist CPU mittlerweile immer zwischen 80 und 100% und Arbeitsspeicher auch bei 15GB konstant...


Es hängt wohl nach meiner Beobachtung mit einigen Trading Webseiten zusammen die etwas aufwändiger darzustellen sind.

Eine Desktop PC Lösung ist sicher leistungsstärker und günstiger, aber für mich optimal wäre eben ein Laptop der auch diese Leistung vollbringen kann damit ich mobil bin.
Alternativ wäre evtl. eine dauerhafte Spiegelung vom Desktop PC auf einen soliden Laptop für unterwegs?


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Wie viele sind für Dich dann "mehrere Monitore". Trading hiess für mich früher mal eher sowas wie Matrox-Karten mit 6-8 Monitoren (damals konten AMD/Nvidia aber nur 2 Monitore). Mag sein, dass man ähnliches per Thundebolt an den Laptops auch realisieren kann, aber sonst haben sie "nur" DP und HDMI. Was darüber an Auflösung möglich ist, muss man nachlesen. Ebenso, was an einer Dockingstation möglich ist.

Hast du "Spaßeshalber" (auch, wenn Trading eher Arbeit wie Freuizeitbeschäftigung sein dürfte) mal andere Browser getestet? Andererseits dürfte bei 100 Tabs (auch noch mit Flash), die vermutlich alle aktiv bleiben müssen, jede CPU in die Knie gehen.

Dass Workstation-Laptops im Betreib sehr laut sind, ist Dir vermutlcih beim Lesen der Tests aufgefallen. Insb. der Dell mit 43 dB(A) ist für mich ein negatives Beispiel, der Lenovo scheint ruhiger zu sein.



> Alternativ wäre evtl. eine dauerhafte Spiegelung vom Desktop PC auf einen soliden Laptop für unterwegs?


Von sowas träumen viele (jedenfalls im Heim- oder normalen Businessgeschäft abseits der Finanzen), gesehen habe ich noch nichts. Selbst mit VDSL hat man nur 40 MBit/s Upload, worüber dann ja mind. die Browsergrafik in Echtzeit (und vermutlich nicht nur mit 5-10 Bilder/Sekunde) übertragen werden muss. Sowas ist für mich zwar zu Supportzwecken nutzbar, aber nicht, um darüber Software zu entwickeln oder gar Trading abzuhandeln. Was macht man, wenn im entscheidenden Moment die Verbindung kurz abbricht und der Laptop dann nicht nur die anzuzeigenden Daten vom Server sondern den gesamten Desktopinhalt erneut laden muss. Ist die Software darauf ausgelegt, dass Du mit einem klick auf die falsche Stelle des Browsers garanteirt keinen Schaden anrichtest? Scrollen per RDP oder auch Cytrix ist bei mir selbst im Firmennetz mit 100 MBit - GBit langsamer wie lokal.

U.U. gibt es im Tradingbereich Sonderlöäsungen für sowas (ich würde dort Zusatz-HW erwarten), damit habe ich aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## amdahl (31. März 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Recommended Workstations for Stock Trading - Puget Systems

Die reinen Hardwareanforderungen an so ein System sind idR nicht besonders hoch. Einzige Ausnahme ist normalerweise dass relativ viele Monitore angeschlossen werden müssen.
Das beißt sich aber irgendwie damit dass du wirklich mobil unterwegs sein willst 
Nutzt du denn wirklich nur das Display des Laptops? Sonst eben beim Kauf darauf achten dass es dazu eine brauchbare Dockinglösung gibt.


----------



## coinrsfa (31. März 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Also ich tendiere mittlerweile doch eher in Richtung neuen Desktop PC oder  sogar nur Aufrüstung: CPU , Mainboard und neue SSD , das sollte vielleicht schon aussreichen.

Mein Trading ist nicht mit 6 Monitoren, bisher nur zwei.

Und unterwegs werde ich natürlich nicht so aktiv traden, d.h. dort ist dann eher wichtig, dass ich Zugriff auf die Daten habe.
Dementsprechend reicht wohl auch eine Synchronisation der Daten über eine Servercloud.

Dann reicht  wohl ein einfaches Macbook Pro oder eben einen Lenovo Yoga für unterwegs.

Habt ihr Vorschläge für ein neues Mainboard + CPU und SSD um mein PC für die Anforderungen gut zu gestalten? 
Oder lieber dann eine komplett Lösung die gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist ? 
im Endeffekt wäre es ja sowieso nur noch Gehäuse, Grafikkarte , HDD und Netzteil was dann übernommen wird...


----------



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Hängt alles davon ab, wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit einem Pentium nicht schlecht fährt, man kann aber auch einen Ryzen 1700 kaufen..


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Ryzen ist noch etwas zu unausgereift für die Anwendung.


----------



## coinrsfa (3. April 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Hängt alles davon ab, wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit einem Pentium nicht schlecht fährt, man kann aber auch einen Ryzen 1700 kaufen..




Dachte so maximal 6000EUR für Desktop PC + Laptop + Smarthphone + Server.


----------



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Puh, also von dem Macbook würde ich mich gedanklich verabschieden, weil die Pro Variante davon in 15" schon ~3.000 € kostet, dafür bekommt man besseres und ich denke es macht auch mehr Sinn überall Windows zu nutzen, 
wenn die Geräte sowieso miteinander kommunizieren sollen, außer du willst halt Apple only, dann müsstest du dein Budget aufstocken.

Als Laptop Lösung halte ich die Lenovo Thinkpads für recht solide P/T oder X-Reihe einfach raussuchen was du brauchst und ~1,5k investieren.

Smartphone, ich liebe mein iPhone, dass wird auch so bleiben, ist eben die Frage inwiefern, die Geräte miteinander kommunizieren müssen, ist bei mir quasi egal. Beim Smartphone geht es ja auch oftmals um Geschmack,
aus P/L-Sicht geht wohl nichts über die China Smartphones (Huawei und wie sie alle heißen)

Desktop PC: Ich würde wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Wochen warten, bis die Ryzen Probleme behoben sind, dann einen R5 kaufen, 16 GB RAM und eine Graka mit genügend Anschlüssen,
da sollte man mit ~1.000 € bei weg kommen. 

Server: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## fotoman (4. April 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ryzen ist noch etwas zu unausgereift für die Anwendung.


So lange noch nicht einmal klar ist, welcher Browser wie genutzt wird (aktualisieren sich die 100 Tabs andauernd, weil sie auch immer angezeigt werden oder werden die meisten durch den ganz individuell ausgewählten Browser im HIntergrund garnicht oder nur seltenet aktualisiert?

Sponatan hätte ich auch zum Ryzen 1600 gegriffen, aber das kann auch völlig falsch sein, weil u.U. wenige Kerne mit hoher Single-Thread Leistung besser sind. U.U. aber auch nur derzeit. Mir ist noch nicht einmal klar, ob das auf der Eingangsseite benötigte Flash-Plugin nur für Werbung genutzt wird oder in jedem der 100 Tabs aktiv eingebunden ist.

SSD, genauso wie Raw, sind natürlich so groß zu wählen, wie Du sie brauchst. Wenn ich meinen Arbeitslaptop mit Chrome sehen, dann hätte eine Maschine für (dauerhaft) 100 Tabs bei mir sofort 64 GB Ram. Ob ich Recht habe oder nicht, sagt mir dabei aber nicht das Licht sondern muss Dir Dein Taskmanager berichten. FF ist bei mir dagegen sparsamer mit dem Ram. Und ob Du den Rechner nur für die Online-Anzeige und ein paar Korrespondenzen nutzt oder automatisiert Tage-/Wochen-/Monatelange Statistiken führst (in Zukunft führen willst), dürfte dann entscheiden, ob eine 128GB SSD reicht oder ob schon 1 TB knapp wird.

Nachdem es hier um den professionellen Einsatz geht, würde ich eher ein Fertiggerät mit entsprechendem Vor-Ort Service einsetzen anstatt mir die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls klein zu rechnen und bei dessen Eintritt ein paar Tage auf den Ersatz zu warten.

Wo da jetzt plötzlich Smartphone und Server her kommen, verstehe ich nicht. Wozu sollen die genutzt werden. Wenn damit die Synchronisation über eine Cloud gemeint ist, musst Du Dich erst einmal für einen Anbieter entscheiden (das hängt neben den Kosten ganz stark von Deinem Bedürfnis nach Sicherheit und zugesicherter Verfügbarkeit ab)  und dann musst Du Monatlich (oder jährlich) dafür zahen. Wozu man das unbedingt über eine Cloud machen muss, wenn Du nur alleine arbeitest (und damit entweder am PC oder am Laptop) wirst Du wohl wissen.  Mir würde da auch eine synchronisation der Daten im heimischen Lan/WLan genügen.


----------



## seahawk (4. April 2017)

*AW: High End Laptop für Trading*

Mir ging es auch nur um die Probleme, die Ryzen teilweise noch mit bestimmten RAM Kombinationen hat, was den Selbstbau schwierig machen kann, denn so viele Erfahrungen mit 32-64GB RAM findet man in Foren nicht.


----------

